# The puppy who's never quiet



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

*And*

I should also mention she whines loudly even when I'm carrying her out to go potty. Not because she has to go badly, when I finally get her outside she usually drinks some water or runs around with the other dog for a while first. I don't want her waking the whole house up every time she needs to go outside.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

How many hours is she in the crate, in total?


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hum... With Ripley, She was in my room with me for the first 2-3 weeks (when she was still unfamiliar with the house and needed to go to the bathroom more frequently.) She was relatively quiet, and still is. I did move her into an alcove in the hallway so I didn't wake up everytime she adjusted herself in her sleep, but I had a baby monitor that I put right beside her kennel, and had the receiver on my bedside table so I knew when she needed to go potty. I got so much more sleep after doing that. I don't know what to tell you with the "screaming" but try a baby monitor if you have one!

I do have to say, that getting a puppy in the winter was something I will not repeat. Here in Vancouver, It gets to be about -10 every night in mid December (We got her on December 9th 2011), and the frequent potty trips were not fun for myself, but especially poor puppy. Puppy coats are not meant for that kind of weather! I wouldn't change her for anything in the world, but for next time, I now know!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

About 8 hours total with one break. I'd like to leave her in our outdoor kennel with my golden so she could get more exercise but it's 24 degrees outside. She has a big pen in the house but that's the best that I can do.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hate going out at night! It's not below zero but it's cold. She loves it though and runs around even after she's gone potty. I just stand there and freeze. I didn't really think into getting her as much as I did my first puppy. I told my boyfriend after the first night, no winter puppies ever again!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would with hold water starting at say 7 pm. Just put the dish up where only the golden can get to it. No water at night. When she drinks more she just need to go out more. Then in the morning she gets water again. Do not let the other dogs out when you take her to potty. She goes out to potty, nothing else. No toys, no playing. Take her out, then praise when pottying, then treat after pottying, then back inside the house and in the crate. By letting another dog out in the middle of the night, you've made it a party. So go back to keeping it simple. She needs a system just like human baby. 

I would also try to tire her out as much as possible in the evening. That will help. The crying I can't help you with. Some cry more than others. I've had screamers. I've put a dog with a puppy in the crate hoping that would help. Nothing does, they just have to get over it. Toys, etc. don't seem to stop it. The sooner you have her on a schedule, the sooner you will be sleeping. I have also tried putting the crate in the car in the garage so I couldn't hear them screaming and I could get some sleep. It worked. I think 3 nights and they were over it. If I leave them in the house, it takes forever. Don't give in though.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Don't let her play after potty at night! After she goes, praise and treat, then right back inside. I would keep her on a leash so you have control. Right now she's having fun. Winter puppies up here are a lot easier than summer puppies. It's cold so they are quicker. But you are in a lot warmer place, so it's not really cold to them.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's a good suggestion. I guess I just like being lazy and not going out in the cold. I'll have to keep her on leash since it rains so much she can literally drink as much water as she wants off the ground even when I do take her water away early


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Is she a Toller? I hear they are screamers.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I forgot you are in Oregon, land of endless winter rain and slugs. Where the grass is green all winter long. I would take her to the same place every time at night on a leash. I wouldn't change it up. Try to find a drier spot maybe under the eaves of your house where there might not be water. That's probably hard to do in rainland. But the goal is quick purposeful potty and back inside. I used to live in Seattle. No place colder in the winter. Came up to Anchorage to warm up in the winter. That cold wetness gets down in your bones!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Unfortunately we have a deck out the back door, a nice slippery one with steps. I might be able to keep her out of the water if I take her out the front door. I just moved up here 4 months ago and I can't stand it when it rains!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Rain gear! I had a set for biking, for hiking and for sailing. Dogs love the rain, and now you have 2 water dogs!


----------



## ziggyzoe (Dec 8, 2013)

Hang in there! My puppy is 11 weeks old and gets me up a couple times at night. I live in Troutdale, Oregon. It's brutal being outside with the wind, cold and rain, but it helps keep her on task. I don't let my older golden go out with her because she'll want to play. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor just started sleeping through the night and he is 10 weeks old. He was up about 3 times before at night. He would stay up an hour at 2 am. It does get better. It's like having a newborn lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Is she a Toller? I hear they are screamers.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We think she's most likely a toller or a brittany. I discovered two weeks ago that she had a pretty severe UTI and I suspect that was the reason for waking me up constantly and whining even though she'd just been out to go potty. She never seemed to be in any pain and she's been getting up only once or twice a night since being on antibiotics.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Good new both you found the infection before it went south and it should help you get some sleep!

From what I know about Toller's there is no mistaking that high pitch bark, but she certainly looks it. Regardless of what she is or isn't, she's a cutie!

Added: Out of curiousity, How did they Vet ID the UTI?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was also going to ask how long is she crated during the day. I think she probably needs more time out of the crate during they day, if you have someone coming to take her out, can they stay longer and really run her around to burn off some energy? And in the evening after you get home, how much exercise is she getting? Being crated that long every day, you really need to dedicate a couple of hours to running her around, doing some training, and playing hard. She fussing in the crate because she is in there too much. When you consider 8 hours a day and then another 8 hours a night, that's a long time for a puppy to be cooped up every day.

Are you leaving your adult dog outside all day in 24 degree temps?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I took her in because I suspected the UTI. The frequent urination wasn't going away as she got older. And I noticed her drinking more frequently one day and took her in immediately. She has no problems now that she's being treated. I believe she had the UTI when I got her, she also had fleas and worms. He has an outdoor kennel with a door he uses to go into the shed. It's much warmer than outside but I don't think I'll be leaving the puppy out for a few more months.


----------

